# Best place for custom dice



## fissionessence (Jun 13, 2009)

My girlfriend told me the other night at the gaming table that she'd like sparkly pink dice with unicorns for her birthday.

So . . . uh. 

Well.

I'd like to get them for her.

But I don't know where. Anyone know a custom dice site that has sparkly pink plastic to work with?

Also, she doesn't want a bunch of d6s; she needs an RPG play set. I told her this might not be possible, but I figured I'd look for some expert opinions (you know . . . through EN World).

~


----------



## mach1.9pants (Jun 13, 2009)

http://q-workshop.com/help_more.php?topic=customdice&lang=EN&sell_type=DETAL advertise all over the place with that sort of stuff.

EDIT: I haven't got any of their custom dice but one of my players have a chtulu set and it is really good quality.

EDIT2: ...and you need to admit that the pink unicorn dice are for you, you'll feel better to have that off your chest


----------



## fissionessence (Jun 13, 2009)

RE: EDIT2: 

I also have a Chthulu set, and they are nice. I would like to create something like this for her . . . but their example has 20 d6s for $140. That's $7/die. For a set of 7 dice (1d4, 1d6, 1d8, 1d10, 1d%, 1d12, 1d20), that would be $49. That price would be fine, except that I seriously doubt it would be that simple. Then again, I guess emailing them to find out wouldn't hurt anything.

Thanks for the suggestion 

~


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks like Chessex also do custom dice. Not sure if they're any use, but hey, another option.


----------



## Chris Knapp (Jun 13, 2009)

CustomDice.com has some neat stuff and can make anything, for a price. . .


----------



## Treebore (Jun 13, 2009)

Looks to me like Chris may have gave you a home run site! Check out their You tube video!


----------



## fissionessence (Jun 13, 2009)

I only see custom d6 for Chessex and CustomDice.com :-\

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone 

~


----------



## Bumbles (Jun 13, 2009)

Solution:

Get some sparkly pink dice.

Yes, I know there's some.

Have them put in a bag with a Unicorn on it.  You could even do this last yourself if there's a craft store nearby.

It'll be a lot cheaper, and a lot less trouble.

And you can throw in some regular unicorn dice, there's some d6's out that look fairly nice.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 13, 2009)

Bumbles said:


> Solution:
> 
> Get some sparkly pink dice.
> 
> Yes, I know there's some.



 Seems like you'd have a decent chance to find some here:
Crystal Caste: Fantasy Dice

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Treebore (Jun 13, 2009)

fissionessence said:


> I only see custom d6 for Chessex and CustomDice.com :-
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions, everyone
> 
> ~





No, they had custom d4's, 12's, 20's, etc... at customdice, I guess you didn't watch the video.


----------



## jbear (Jun 13, 2009)

I got some very nice frosted pink dice for my wife from chessex... the unicorn, I'm afraid, that beats me.

Good luck!


----------



## fissionessence (Jun 13, 2009)

Treebore said:


> No, they had custom d4's, 12's, 20's, etc... at customdice, I guess you didn't watch the video.




I kind of fast-forwarded through it, and all I saw were d6s :-\ I must have missed the frames with the other die sizes; sorry!

I guess I'll have to email these other places as well and get quotes from all of them  Thanks!

~


----------



## Nifft (Jun 13, 2009)

[hijack]

On the topic of custom dice, I've been wanting a nice set of jade d10s for a while. "Normal" size, cost not much of an issue.

Where should I look?

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Chris Knapp (Jun 13, 2009)

Nifft said:


> [hijack]
> 
> On the topic of custom dice, I've been wanting a nice set of jade d10s for a while. "Normal" size, cost not much of an issue.
> 
> ...



How about these?

Speckled 16mm Polyhedral Golden Recon d10 Dice | Gamestation

Scarab Polyhedral 16mm Jade w/gold d10 Dice | Gamestation


----------



## Treebore (Jun 13, 2009)

Chris Knapp said:


> How about these?
> 
> Speckled 16mm Polyhedral Golden Recon d10 Dice | Gamestation
> 
> Scarab Polyhedral 16mm Jade w/gold d10 Dice | Gamestation






I think he wants REAL Jade dice, not imitation, or "looks like" Jade.

I know someone who collects such dice, I'll ask him if he knows of a source for Jade dice. Do you want just d10's? How many?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 13, 2009)

Treebore said:


> I think he wants REAL Jade dice, not imitation, or "looks like" Jade.
> 
> I know someone who collects such dice, I'll ask him if he knows of a source for Jade dice. Do you want a set? Just d6's?



 Yeah, real. And d10s preferably, since they'd be used in conjunction with Exalted. (_Mua-ha-ha!_) 

I've got a set of little Dwarven Stone d10s, and they're nice feeling, but I want something bigger (= easier to read), where the font used for the numbers is very clear. The ones I've got make the 9 look a bit too much like the 2.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Chris Knapp (Jun 13, 2009)

Treebore said:


> I think he wants REAL Jade dice, not imitation, or "looks like" Jade.



Ahh. Sorry.
What about these then? $40 a set? Not 100% sure what "real" jade looks like as opposed to jade colored stone.
http://www.gmdice.com/proddetail.php?prod=DSD-02053


----------



## Treebore (Jun 13, 2009)

Chris Knapp said:


> Ahh. Sorry.
> What about these then? $40 a set? Not 100% sure what "real" jade looks like as opposed to jade colored stone.
> Stone Dice Green Jade 14mm Set and Bag - Stone Dice Sets





Those look to be "real", not sure if its really Jade or maybe serpentine. The swirls make me think real, but very low grade, Jade. High grade would look like glossy dark apple green pieces.


To give an idea of the broad range of "crap" to pretty good:

Jade Specimens

The one on the bottom left is the highest grade there, but is still far from the best grade.


----------



## Treebore (Jun 13, 2009)

Nifft said:


> Yeah, real. And d10s preferably, since they'd be used in conjunction with Exalted. (_Mua-ha-ha!_)
> 
> I've got a set of little Dwarven Stone d10s, and they're nice feeling, but I want something bigger (= easier to read), where the font used for the numbers is very clear. The ones I've got make the 9 look a bit too much like the 2.
> 
> Thanks, -- N




Well it looks like Chris has a link to lower grade Jade, but if you would like to find something better grade I'll let you know what my friend tells me about his sources. How many you looking for?


----------



## Nifft (Jun 13, 2009)

Chris Knapp said:


> Ahh. Sorry.
> What about these then? $40 a set? Not 100% sure what "real" jade looks like as opposed to jade colored stone.
> Stone Dice Green Jade 14mm Set and Bag - Stone Dice Sets



 No worries. I mean, the unicorn dice under discussion originally didn't involve real unicorn. 

The dice at that GM Dice place look pretty nice, and they're cheap compared to the few other jade dice I've managed to find previously!



Treebore said:


> Well it looks like Chris has a link to lower grade Jade, but if you would like to find something better grade I'll let you know what my friend tells me about his sources. How many you looking for?



 I'm looking to by 10-20 d10s (for Exalted), plus maybe some assorted D&D dice -- but the Exalted dice can all be the same color of stone, while the D&D dice need to be distinct, so I can roll several attack rolls at once fairly.

My D&D dice wishlist would be:
4x d6 (green)
4x d6 (all one color that's not green)
4x d20 (each a different color)
... plus maybe some d12s or d8s? I dunno.

The Exalted dice I want for sure. The D&D dice are a maybe.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## fissionessence (Jun 13, 2009)

Nifft said:


> No worries. I mean, the unicorn dice under discussion originally didn't involve real unicorn.




What? I guess I should have clarified. She wants a set of pink sparkly dice _and she also wants unicorns_. 

Sorry for any confusion. 



~


----------



## Treebore (Jun 14, 2009)

Nift,

This is what my friend told me, 

"Crystal Caste did some as part of their Dwarven Stones line. They're sold as a set of polyhedral dice, in the smaller size (can't remember if that's 12 or 14 mm). I think they also did a set of jade dice in the normal, full size.

As with all of Crystal Caste's stone dice, they're pricey."


----------



## Bumbles (Jun 14, 2009)

fissionessence said:


> What? I guess I should have clarified. She wants a set of pink sparkly dice _and she also wants unicorns_.




She wants actual unicorns?   Well, I wouldn't suggest to her where the impediment to that comes from!  

OTOH, it might explain why she's at the gaming table...

OTGH....wait, does that count or not?


----------



## JVisgaitis (Jun 14, 2009)

Can't you get a custom set of sparkly pink with a unicorn on the face of the 1?


----------



## Upper_Krust (Jun 14, 2009)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Can't you get a custom set of sparkly pink with a unicorn on the face of the 1?




Might be easier to get the pink sparkly dice set, then get a pink dice bag and have a unicorn design (heraldric?) done in sequins with a fake gem for an eye...?


----------



## rgard (Jun 14, 2009)

Nifft said:


> Seems like you'd have a decent chance to find some here:
> Crystal Caste: Fantasy Dice
> 
> Cheers, -- N




For what it's worth...

I bought the Elfsera - Adventurers Set 3 that comes with 5 D20s.  The blue D20 rolls a disproportionate number of 20s.  My players hate that die.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 20, 2009)

Treebore said:


> As with all of Crystal Caste's stone dice, they're pricey."



 Yep, those are the (pricey) ones I'd already found.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## FurryFighter (Sep 17, 2009)

Chris Knapp said:


> Ahh. Sorry.
> What about these then? $40 a set? Not 100% sure what "real" jade looks like as opposed to jade colored stone.
> Stone Dice Green Jade 14mm Set and Bag - Stone Dice Sets




These guys have a supplier and dont do it themselves. I just got a 24$ set of Unakite dice, pretty and all, though when I got it, there is a very slight amount of material chipped of the point of the D20 centered around the 14-4-11-9-6 area. its barely perceptible, I probably unavoidable buying stone dice through mail. also, the d4 is slightly off center, its not an exact 3 side pyramid, but it seems to roll all numbers equally well. at 12 mm set, the 6d comes in at 9mm, as 12mm is just the median range for the set. Not sure if I got my money's worth, but we'll see after a few sessions.

Not looking for "lucky" (read off balance, poor design) dice that roll all high or all low, maybe I'll have to sell them @15 to someone who wants something that rolls lots of high numbers, if they do that due to the very slight imperfections. hopefully they roll as well as their appearance, and those little issues are nothing at all.

I'd probably pay 50 for a very perfectly cut set thats 16mm average, if gotten at a local supplier that didnt have to ship it to me.. They are very nice to look at and feel, the only detractor is the imperfections.


Edit: going off the zoom that shows the depth and valleys of crevices on those fake leather bags on the crystal caste site, they look like the same sets you get from GMDICE. I have the same bag, and my unakite D6 measures up to the same in the pic from crystal caste as the one I have, to the opening of the bag as comparison. the crystal caste is 6$ more expensive for the same thing it looks like.

its Late, sorry bad english..


----------



## Talonz (Jan 16, 2011)

white-purple-black-with-unicorn-6pc-dice-set


----------



## Vorput (Jan 16, 2011)

1 year later, I wonder if fissionessence ever got the dice he wanted...


----------

